# Name something in your house that makes a lot of noise.



## PamfromTx (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 1, 2021)

My new mock-wood burning stove. I love the way it looks but I hardly use it because it's so noisy.


----------



## chic (Feb 2, 2021)

My refrigerator.


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2021)

Nothing ....    or I would have to get rid of it  ..


----------



## Kadee (Feb 3, 2021)

My Nutibullet


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 17, 2021)

I sleep (or try) to sleep next to a 'human chainsaw'
Fortunately I have a few tricks I employ to keep the snoring to a dull roar
I also have a white noise machine because I am a chronic insomniac and have been since childhood


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 18, 2021)

TV


----------



## Patch (Feb 18, 2021)

Our dog when a siren is near!!  She can almost reach the same pitch level as the loudest siren.  Deafening!  And, we live within a block of a major emergency vehicle route!!!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2021)

The ice maker in my refrigerator


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

The Dog


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 13, 2021)

MIL


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 13, 2021)

Tish said:


> The Dog


.... when someone knocks at the door


----------



## RubyK (Mar 13, 2021)

Neighbors slamming doors in my building.


----------



## tinytn (Mar 13, 2021)

i have to agree with Chic, , my noisy fridge in the Freezer part,,..!!


----------



## SetWave (Mar 13, 2021)

Ghosts


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2021)

*Vacuum cleaner*


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

The old Alarm clock.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2021)

Door slam


----------



## tinytn (May 10, 2021)

Grandfather clock, Chimes


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

The Dingo.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

The popcorn Air Popper machine.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2021)

Ceiling fans


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

The dog, she is in a right mood today.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2021)

THIS IS A FIRE ALARM DRILL. IT IS ONLY A TEST. IF IT WERE REAL, PLEASE EXIT AND WALK DOWN THE STAIRS, AND GO OUT OF THE BUILDING. DO NOT TRY TO USE THE ELEVATORS. REPEAT, THIS IS ONLY A TEST.

THIS IS A FIRE ALARM DRILL.  IT IS ONLY A TEST. (And so on, repeated endlessly).


----------



## Granny B. (Jul 16, 2021)

The fan


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2021)

My 2 cats , Katrina and Beauty..


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Lycha puss


----------



## tinytn (Jul 17, 2021)

The tv  !


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

The Alarm clock


----------



## RubyK (Jul 18, 2021)

Dishwasher


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

Buzzer on the microwave


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 20, 2021)

My dog - - - when someone comes to the door!


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

Alarm clock


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

The intercom


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2022)

Me


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 4, 2022)

The movie I'm  watching


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2022)

My Alarm clock AKA Chicka


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 5, 2022)

The neighbor above me


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2022)

The dog barking because she heard a possum fart.


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 27, 2022)

I've got two:  Vacuum and Blender.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 28, 2022)

My husband and the television.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2022)

Smoke Alarm


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Running cats


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

carbon alarm


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 6, 2022)

Coffee bean grinder


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

refrigerator when doors are open too long


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

The breadmaker when it is on the stage to knead.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2022)

Icemaker in the freezer


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

The Cats


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2022)

Ice  crushing in blender


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

Grandfather Clock


----------



## tinytn (Sep 16, 2022)

My alarm clock


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Cats with zoomies


----------



## tinytn (Sep 17, 2022)

Crickets at night in the summer when our windows are open,.


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Sony Playstation


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2022)

Freezer


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

iPod


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2022)

*Blender*


----------



## Mary1949 (Sep 20, 2022)

Washing Machine


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Dryer


----------



## tinytn (Nov 4, 2022)

Timer on my stove


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 4, 2022)

I thought everyone would say their spouse


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 5, 2022)

Battery clock..


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

The Cats


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2022)

Computer


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2022)

peramangkelder said:


> I thought everyone would say their spouse


The apartment neighbors.  Is that close enough?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 11, 2022)

Doing dishes


----------



## tinytn (Nov 11, 2022)

Dish Washer

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

Kaila said:


> The apartment neighbors.  Is that close enough?


Nuh, Mine is passed.


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

The Dryer


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2022)

The canasta players in our party room with a very noisy machine that shuffles cards


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

Kitchen Timer


----------



## tinytn (Nov 12, 2022)

Television


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 13, 2022)

Smoke detector


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

Alam clock


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 13, 2022)

Puppies barking when someone walks past...


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

Microwave


----------

